# 1915 coca cola mint



## jammur9 (Feb 24, 2011)

i have a  ice blue 1915 bradentown coca cola. i love the color and i have never seen one like this color. is it rare or worth anything good?????


----------



## jammur9 (Feb 24, 2011)

it has a 1inch bottom


----------



## bottlingco (Feb 24, 2011)

This is a nice looking bottle.  I think it is a good bottle.  The Porter book on Coke bottles will give you more info. than I can because some cities are worth more than others.  But, it is a nice bottle, and a keeper for someone!  Thanks for sharing your bottles.  bottlingco


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 26, 2011)

jammur9 ~

 Bill Porter's book shows a Bradenton, Florida, but no Bradentown. He list the 1915 Bradenton as Rare.

 SPBOB


----------



## PermInk (Feb 26, 2011)

nice find!! Bradenton is about an hour South of Tampa, FL.  I have been digging in an old phosphate pit and have found Coke bottles from Inverness, Ocala, Leesburg, Tampa, FL and 1 from GA.  (I live about 2 hours N of Tampa and love finding local bottles!!)


----------



## jammur9 (Feb 26, 2011)

i live in sarasota fl myself so Its real nice to get to know a local bottle collector we have to keep in touch


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 26, 2011)

Nice bottle,

 Like Bob mentioned Porter lists it as (R) Rare. In that condition i'd estimate at least $125 to $150. Could be much more depending on what the big hobbleskirt collectors would do on it. Hope this helps.

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## jammur9 (Feb 27, 2011)

helps alot. thank everyone one here for being so honest and helpful.   by the way the bottle is mint not one ding


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 27, 2011)

Since Bill Porter's book was mentioned here, and being as he is considered by many (myself included) as the leading expert on Coca Cola hobbleskirt bottles, I thought it would be of interest to share his formula for determining the values of these highly collectible bottles. Bill has been collecting, researching and documenting hobbleskirts for at least thirty years and has hundreds of examples in his personal collection. 

 His value formula looks a little complicated at first glance, but once you have toyed with it a few times it soon starts to make sense. I use it exclusively myself and it has never failed me. But, as Bill himself states in his book, it is intended as a general guide and values are subject to change depending on various factors including more and more bottles surfacing all the time, as well as unpredictable market changes. Otherwise, I personally consider it to be the best formula available, with the main emphasis placed on the condition and rarity factors, which can be relied on by the many years of research done by Bill Porter himself.

 Regarding the Bradentown, Florida bottle in question, based on Bill's formula, in mint condition it would value as follows ... (With slight variables taken into consideration).  


 1.   Mint Grade ...    5.0 factor[/align]2.   1915 .............    X's  3.0 factor[/align]3.   Sub Total .....     $15.00[/align]4.   Rare .............    X's  5.0 factor[/align] [/align]5.   Value ...........    $75.00[/align] [/align]{Pricing Formula} - The reference to "aqua" and "amber" are for straight-sided bottles.[/align] [/align]The only thing not shown here is the factor for Very Rare (RR) bottles that would receive a X's 8-10[/align] [/align] [/align] [/align] [/align] [/align] [/align]


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 27, 2011)

Here is a small sampling of Bill Porter's massive collection and how he displays them with the bases facing out.


----------



## bottlekid76 (Feb 27, 2011)

Very well stated and shown Bob. I've sold Bill some bottles as well as a few friends of mine. He has one of the most complete hobbleskirt collections out there. His formula is a great tool to use for determining monetary value for many Cokes both SS & hobbleskirts. As you mentioned market changes always affect the prices as well as regional differences. I may have overcalculated the price, but ultimately the final result always comes down to what a buyer and seller agrees upon. I based an average estimate of what a few other (R) cokes have recently brought from Fla with the same rarity rating and similar condition. 

 Cokes can be a hard market to figure out. I myself have sold some Rare and RR hobbleskirts that have pushed well past what I would have expected and have far exceeded Bill's formula, while others have fallen well below that. Ultimately what some collectors have or need for their collection will show a value in online auctions, but then again when two large collectors go after the same bottle, the prices can sometimes get inflated in a bidding war as we all know. 

 All the best,
 ~Tim


----------



## jskirk (Feb 27, 2011)

along the lines of value, yesterday while looking around I picked up a pat d from logensport IN, it was in near mint condition they were asking 5.00, I passed for now,  is this one I should go back and get.   They also had a 61/2 oz hobbleskirt bottle that was completely unmarked and they were asking 35.00 but would take 20.00  are they very common?     Thanks   Jay


----------



## sodapops (Feb 28, 2011)

> ORIGINAL:  SODAPOPBOB
> 
> Since Bill Porter's book was mentioned here, and being as he is considered by many (myself included) as the leading expert on Coca Cola hobbleskirt bottles,
> 
> ...


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Feb 28, 2011)

sodapops ~

 Here is Bill Porter's public e-mail address. Check with him personally for availability and price. Bill is also on FaceBook. Bill is a really cool guy and funny too.

 SPBOB

 Bill's e-mail Address:  oldcokes@aol.com;


----------



## jammur9 (Apr 13, 2011)

the book listed bradenton as rare, but its before that its bradentown...so far its never been heard of..?


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 13, 2011)

jammer9 ~

 What can you tell us about the difference between Bradenton and Bradentown? Are they both Florida towns? Are they the same town but just changed their name? Are they totally different towns? If so, how far apart are they? It seems strange there would be two 1915 bottles from the same place, even if the town did change their name about that time.

 Lastly, is there an actual date on it as to when your bottle was made? Despite what it says on the main label, most 1915 hobbleskirts didn't actually go into distribution until around 1917. There may be another date code on it either on the base or on the side.

 Thanks,

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 13, 2011)

P.S. ~

 I just sent Bill Porter an e-mail asking if his Bradenton listing is possibly a misprint. Stranger things have happened. And that sure would explain things if it was a misprint. I will let you know what he has to say as soon as I hear from him. (The only difference between the two is the letter "W").

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 13, 2011)

P.S. ~ P.S.

 jammer9 ... Can you show us a clear picture of the base showing the "Bradentown"  I will forward it to Bill if necessary. 

 Thanks,

 SPBOB


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 13, 2011)

jammer9 ~

 I heard back from Bill Porter and he explained it as follows ... (See insert below to better understand the five different embossed hobbleskirts).

 All of the 1915 bottles have the town misspelled as Bradentown (With a "W"). The actual name of the town is Bradenton (Without the "W"). Additionally, the four succeeding bottles, which are the 1923s - D-Patents - 6 oz Pat Office - 6 1/2 oz Pat Office, all have it spelled correctly on the base as Bradenton, Florida. Bill said it was the Chattanooga Glass Company (who made the 1915s) who got it wrong in the first place. So it wasn't necessarily a misprint on Bill's part, but rather a mess up when Chattanooga Glass made the bottles. Thus your Bradentown bottle is actually a Bradenton. 

 I hope I explained that correctly, and that it helps clear up the mystery.

 SPBOB

 {The five different Hobbleskirts from Bill Porter's book}.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 13, 2011)

P.S. ~ 

 Bill also said he could have explained the "Chattanooga mix-up" in his book but never did. Perhaps in future editions there will be a footnote.


----------



## SODAPOPBOB (Apr 14, 2011)

jammer9 ~

 I thought you might like to see the Florida page from Bill Porter's book where it list your bottle. The rarity factors are somewhat self explanatory and define as follows ...

 Blank Box = Relatively Common
 S = Scarce (20-100 Known)
 R = Rare (5-20 Known)
 RR = Very Rare (1-5 Known)
 U = Unknown or Never Made

 There is another full page of other Florida bottles that I can post is you would like to see it. Also, I am curious to know if your bottle has the Chattanooga mark? It should appear as 'CHATT' followed by a two-digit date and located on the outer "heel" around the base.

 Thanks,

 SPBOB

 {Florida - Page one of two. Refer to previous post for the five different hobbleskirts}

 Left to right ... 1915 - 1923 - D Patent - 6 oz - 6 1/2 oz


----------



## J.R. Collector (Feb 19, 2016)

The area that would become Bradenton (originally spelled "Bradentown") was first explored in 1539 by the Spanish during the famous expedition led by Hernando De Soto. Bradenton was established in 1842.[2] The original town of Bradentown was incorporated in 1903.[9] The city took the name of Dr. Joseph Braden, whose nearby fort-like house was a refuge for early settlers during Seminole Indian attacks. The current city of Bradenton was formed in 1943, when the Florida legislature merged the cities of Manatee (incorporated in 1888) and Bradentown.[10][2]


----------



## sunrunner (Feb 21, 2016)

ok then.wow.


----------

